# Dwarfs!: rune tactica for the warrior army



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

Dwarf lords/heroes are *The Best* in all of warhammer for their point cost  (chaos:rofl: they win that round) But the dwarfs are the chipoltle of all heroes/lords they are _create_ your own! 

There are 3ish ways to kit the dwarf army lords/heroes in this post it will be The warrior army kitting.

want to know about the dwarf army? here's a link to a post covering the _entire army book_ took me a long time to perfect it its a good read if you are unsure about dwarfs i recommend *you* go look at it 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1161929#post1161929

*The warrior army*

*IF* you like _slaughtering_ everything in your path, lobbing knees off and drinking beer this is _probably_ the style you run. SO what lords do you want? where do you want them? and how are they kitted? GREAT QUESTION _audience_ i shall tell you!

The General
For a general in a warrior army i'd recommend running him in a hammerers unit. you get special cookie points with them. And _who_ doesn't like cookies?

Now since he's with hammerers kit him with a great weapon. If he's in a different unit Kit him with the same thing gets too confusing with all the other stuff. Btw in this army *DON'T TAKE RANGED WEAPONS!*

SO runes you _might_ take on him. Don't go overboard with the price keep it simple. 

Rune of Kragg the grimm: (keeps g wep) And rune of +1 attack. You have no idea how many kills that 1 attack has given me. also give him _flaming_ attacks its 5 points and incredibly useful. 

Master rune of spite: gives him a 4+ ward. After you take this you _really_
Don't need to increase his armor save further he's pretty tough with that. If you want you can take a rune of stone to give him a 3+ _if you want_ but its really not needed.

The bsb as a bsb you obviously *Don't want to die* so with this id recommend _not_ giving him increasing weapon stuff. Give him a 5+ ward and a 3+ armor save = 35 points. you can give him two runes of fury if you want to give him a g wep str. but thats up to you. 

Ironbreaker enhancement
Sadly the ironbreaker unit does NOT have stubborn  But! they gave us the ability to have it! :grin: but its expensive... :ireful2: We have to take a second dwarf lord to gain this ability, So thats why we keep our general cheap. If not used carefully this guy *WILL DIE*

Rune of Kingship: A 100 point rune that makes his unit stubborn and immune to fear and terror. not a big deal there on the later but that stubborn part *is a big deal.* this turns them into a lock down unit. I.E. one game _I_ had a unit like this and for two turns, i held down a *Chaos players* :rofl: Deathstar unit while simultaneously wiping out the rest of his army and then i proceeded to faceroll them. :shok: right?

Now since we're op dwarfs we have extra points tagged on to us about 25 of them, so pick up a 6+ ward and 1 more armor save. you'll have 5 points leftover may as well pick up _flaming_ attacks while your at it. The gear you'll take on this lord? good ol' sword and board. match unit don't step out. and you don't _have_ to give him the 6+ ward he comes with a parry save. but there are situations where it's saved me so i take it.


So I figured that after talking about runes and stuff its only meaningful to talk about oath stones and shield bearers. 

Oathstones: I don't like them. Simple as. I don't understand why their in the game. "ya um... Ima drop right here and not move for the rest of the game. Is that a rock? why are they flying" they aren't worth it. they don't help. don't waste your points. If you like it GREAT I'm glad I don't personally they are just annoying. 

Shield bearers I like em. They are very good. They help out A LOT. BUT! in an army where i take two lords i simply can't fit in the points to take it. I wish I could take it more often but i can't and i do just fine without it. Worth taking in my eyes you will _Mess up_ some people in challenges with those two extra people and a 1+ armor save. IF you take this always take a great weapon and a 4+ wardsave. The rest is preference. 

Side note: now that i look back at this post there is a lot of color. its like reading a x-mas tree.

Hope this was helpful and if you want to see more give me rep to let me know! I will be doing Gunline and anti magic in the future so watch for those. 

I'm Bozly and have a nice day.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

That was pretty useful, I didn't know a warrior army was viable since we tend to always be on the receiving end of charges from what I hear. Definitely will keep it in mind if I run a Thane with a block or two of warriors though!

Will be looking forward to the gunline and anti-magic threads!


----------

